# Nothing beats a professional



## Marty70 (Nov 15, 2019)

Look at this guy "helping" a neighbor removing a trunk.
I don't make fun of him - he does that himself.



Best scenes:
8:14 "butter-cup undercut"  
9:17 "direction lottery" hinges


----------



## cliff86 (Nov 15, 2019)

Well,..... he lived. That's how I've learned way too much. I've lived through my mistakes.


----------



## hosocat (Nov 15, 2019)

I've seen worse.

He'll, I've DONE worse.


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 19, 2019)

Marty70 said:


> Look at this guy "helping" a neighbor removing a trunk.
> I don't make fun of him - he does that himself.
> 
> 
> ...



So are you froggy mr Marty .
Welcome to AS sir.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Nov 19, 2019)

I love when anyone says 'hope it comes this way'. That's how you can tell the quality fellers from the amateurs.


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 19, 2019)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> I love when anyone says 'hope it comes this way'. That's how you can tell the quality fellers from the amateurs.


You'd like working with me, I always say that. I like to keep folks guessing, why not I am .


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Nov 19, 2019)

chipper1 said:


> You'd like working with me, I always say that. I like to keep folks guessing, why not I am .



Had a very large oak that was a slight leaner over my buddies new house, nothing a wedge couldn't handle...he calls me and goes 'You cut tree's right?' Yeah. You want to take one down for me? Sure.

Got everything looking like I really know what I'm doing...then as I'm about to start the undercut I look at him, look up, look at him and go...damn, this is a pretty big tree for my first one...hope those guys on YouTube were right...and start the saw lol


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 20, 2019)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> Had a very large oak that was a slight leaner over my buddies new house, nothing a wedge couldn't handle...he calls me and goes 'You cut tree's right?' Yeah. You want to take one down for me? Sure.
> 
> Got everything looking like I really know what I'm doing...then as I'm about to start the undercut I look at him, look up, look at him and go...damn, this is a pretty big tree for my first one...hope those guys on YouTube were right...and start the saw lol


That's great, like I said, gotta keep them guessing; it makes it fun, well at least for us.


----------



## Allar (Dec 1, 2019)

True professional


----------



## noodlewalker (Dec 1, 2019)

Hmmm. Interesting. I'm confused about all of the notching and hinging.. it seems to me that with a couple of wedges, he could have just bucked that entire trunk into logs from the top down easier than trying to "fell" it twice.. of course I am an electrician, so don't take my opinion as advise in any form.... Am I wrong for thinking this way?


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Dec 1, 2019)

noodlewalker said:


> Hmmm. Interesting. I'm confused about all of the notching and hinging.. it seems to me that with a couple of wedges, he could have just bucked that entire trunk into logs from the top down easier than trying to "fell" it twice.. of course I am an electrician, so don't take my opinion as advise in any form.... Am I wrong for thinking this way?



Anyone with half a brain would have had that tree down in a quarter of the time it took him to do it.

Anyone with any prior experience would have had it down in a sixteenth.


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 2, 2019)

Allar said:


> True professional


To me professional means you're getting paid to do a job, it has nothing to do with how well you can do the job, if you excel in your field you're an expert. 
It's obvious he's neither, unless he got paid to do the job lol.


----------



## SS396driver (Feb 2, 2020)

Really I pick up bigger rounds all day, needs ropes to pull that huge trunk down?


----------



## samsquatch (Mar 4, 2020)

Marty70 said:


> Look at this guy "helping" a neighbor removing a trunk.
> I don't make fun of him - he does that himself.
> 
> Best scenes:
> ...



 **** froggy we had an arrangement. I hacked the tree down in exchange for you to NOT post it.


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 4, 2020)

samsquatch said:


> **** froggy we had an arrangement. I hacked the tree down in exchange for you to NOT post it.


Did you do that one while on vacation lol.


----------



## 4seasons (Mar 24, 2020)

Good points: 
1. He had proper PPE. 
2. No one got hurt.
3. No property damage.
Not so good points:
1. His saw is a joke. (Does it sound like a muffler mod to anyone else?)
2. His chain doesn't appear to be sharp.
3. His helper doesn't have PPE.
4. It took him at least twice as long as most of us could have done it.
Really bad point:
Someone posted it online so it will never be forgotten.


----------

